# Still watching the playoffs?



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Personally with the Rockets out I've lost all interest. I don't even check the scores anymore. But I'm interested to find out if its just me and whether all the other Rockets fans here are still watching?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

WhoRocks said:


> Personally with the Rockets out I've lost all interest. I don't even check the scores anymore. But I'm interested to find out if its just me and whether all the other Rockets fans here are still watching?



I'm not happy about watching GS/Utah except for B.diddy, S.Jackson, & D.Will...I don't mind watching the Spurs win another title! :clap2: The Eastern conf. gives me time to cut the yard & other stuff around the house


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WhoRocks said:


> Personally with the Rockets out I've lost all interest.


And the Magic? 



WhoRocks said:


> I don't even check the scores anymore. But I'm interested to find out if its just me and whether all the other Rockets fans here are still watching?


Yeah, I am rooting for my Nets and Suns :biggrin: Oh and I also hope GS can advance to WCF


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Dont worry man, you're not alone. Forget the playoffs. I saw Nash's bloody nose and that's about it. I havent bothered to look at a boxscore yet.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

darkballa said:


> Dont worry man, you're not alone. Forget the playoffs. I saw Nash's bloody nose and that's about it. I havent bothered to look at a boxscore yet.



I'm hearing some PHX fans are blaming the trainer for that loss? crazy


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm with you on this one. I've lost all interest in the NBA. It's not that I don't like basketball, it's just that I don't care who wins and who loses at this point. I was trying to watch the Utah/GSW game, but I just couldn't sit through it knowing that it should have been us playing in the second round and not caterpillar-brows.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I am still watching the Pistons games, but that's about it. Should they beat the Bulls (*which I am fairly certain they will) I should have floor level seats to game one and two of the next round.

I will practically be able to touch Tay Tay!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't care anymore. I feel bad every time I see "Utah Jazz" instead of "Houston Rockets".


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am watching the Warriors and Spurs, but other then that I really don't care anymore...


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

After game 7 in Houston, I picked up Guitar Hero 2 for 360 to ease the pain. It's been mildly effective


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

bronx43 said:


> I'm with you on this one. I've lost all interest in the NBA. It's not that I don't like basketball, it's just that I don't care who wins and who loses at this point. I was trying to watch the Utah/GSW game, but I just couldn't sit through it knowing that it should have been us playing in the second round and not caterpillar-brows.


LOL ditto for me, can't stand seeing Utah there when it should have been the Rockets...sucks and I really don't care anymore. I just don't want to see Phoenix (I will have to hear it from people here) or Cleveland (sick of the Queen beeing praised constantly) win at all.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im still watching the spurs and if im not busy i am watching whatever other game is on, but i will generally channel surf


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

If I feel like watching a game, I'll watch a Spurs or Warriors games. I would have to see the Rockets at least in the second round. :sigh: I just have to wait till next year. I'll still watch the Finals. I just hope it would be more entertaining then last years.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, I feel bad for kinda being over the Houston loss already... I'm still following 'cuz playoffs = good basketball. 

I actually wouldn't mind Utah going all the way, it'll jusitfy how we lost to them in 7


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Wow, I feel bad for kinda being over the Houston loss already... I'm still following 'cuz playoffs = good basketball.
> 
> I actually wouldn't mind Utah going all the way, it'll jusitfy how we lost to them in 7


Utah winning would be heartwrenching for Rockets fans everywhere...it would make us realize that the Rockets could have won it all because they _SHOULD HAVE_ beat the Jazz. It would be much better to see a team like the Warriors take it all, a new team that is exciting and a city that has not tasted NBA success in a long time. Utah was in the finals a couple of years in a row not that long ago, and they blew their chance.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Wow, I feel bad for kinda being over the Houston loss already... I'm still following 'cuz playoffs = good basketball.
> 
> I actually wouldn't mind Utah going all the way, it'll jusitfy how we lost to them in 7


I'm disappointed that you're over it already, YaoMania. Surely, I thought you were a more diehard fan than I was.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i missed the second half of the spurs today (by "missed" i mean i watch adult swim instead), but i still feel comfortable blaming the loss on the refs in the second half.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

bronx43 said:


> I'm disappointed that you're over it already, YaoMania. Surely, I thought you were a more diehard fan than I was.


Maybe its so devastating that it hasn't hit me yet, kinda like seeing your gf cheat on you with another guy. You're in denial about it, kinda thinking it didn't happen... and then when it finally hits you that she's having sex with this other guy, then the depression kicks in. 

So yah, maybe when I see another team hoist up the NBA Championship and celebrating, then it'll hit me, thinking about the season that could've been...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Haven't been able to bring myself to watch any basketball since. I'll probably tune in to SA-Phoenix if the series gets close.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

In reading this thread, it kind of makes me happy that I am more fan of the players than the actual teams. I just watch the sport because I played competitively for years and I enjoy high quality basketball (meaning Western Conference ball).


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HKF said:


> In reading this thread, it kind of makes me happy that I am more fan of the players than the actual teams. I just watch the sport because I played competitively for years and I enjoy high quality basketball (meaning Western Conference ball).


That's like you enjoy the concept of love but you don't want to fall in love. Gotta take a side!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> That's like you enjoy the concept of love but you don't want to fall in love. Gotta take a side!!!


Funny you mention this, because I believe this as well. I am a different kind of cat though.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I just check scores 

I will watch game 6s and game 7s. And probably the FINALS.

Supporting GSW now. Which probably means they will be knocked out.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Phoenix to win it all. im sick of the spurs winning, GSW is too new with each other to win it all, Utah...break a leg. And it's messed up if the pistons or the cavs win it all when we are clearly better than anyone in the east.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

darkballa said:


> Phoenix to win it all. im sick of the spurs winning, GSW is too new with each other to win it all, Utah...break a leg. And it's messed up if the pistons or the cavs win it all when we are clearly better than anyone in the east.


we would have lost to detroit in a seven game series.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> we would have lost to detroit in a seven game series.



sweet AV....:lol: @ David "Which way did he go" Robinson


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Not a priority anymore. Starting to watch the Astros a little but, if they continue to suck I'll stop that too.

Depending on what is on TV usually determines whether I will watch one of the basketball games or not. Will probably watch once a series is close to ending.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Not a priority anymore. Starting to watch the Astros a little but, if they continue to suck I'll stop that too.
> 
> Depending on what is on TV usually determines whether I will watch one of the basketball games or not. Will probably watch once a series is close to ending.



They don't have trouble beating the Reds at all...:clap2:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> They don't have trouble beating the Reds at all...:clap2:


the pirates on the other hand...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> They don't have trouble beating the Reds at all...:clap2:


I am going to the Reds/Astros game tonight. A friend of my little sister is throwing out the first pitch. So the Astros need to lose tonight. Then they can beat the Reds again tomorrow.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

baseball...:dead:


----------

